# I DROPPED MY MILLIPEDE



## Ruvaaa (Aug 13, 2017)

I ACCIDENTALLY DROPPED MY MILLIPEDE!!! I HAD HER ON MY HAND OUTSIDE AND SHE LET GO OF ME AND HIT THE CEMENT... SHE WAS LEAKING FLUID ON TOP OF HER TAIL AND A LEAKING ON TOP OF HER HEAD JUST A DOT OF LIQUID THOUGH. I'M SO PANICKED IS SHE GOING TO BE OKAY???!?!?! SHE'S CRAWLING AROUND STILL AFTER I RETURNED HER TO HER TERRARIUM, SHE'S MOVING SLOWLY TO DIFFERENT SPOTS OF HER TERRARIUM. WHAT DOES THAT MEAN? WHAT IS THE LIQUID PLEASE HELP ASAP!!!!!!!

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## mickiem (Aug 13, 2017)

Falls like that are nearly always fatal.  I am so sorry.  Even a short drop to carpet is bad but a fall to concrete - very bad.  We can hope for the best, but honestly don't get your hopes up too high.  Fingers crossed.  Please let us know how she does.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

I know that millipedes are so lovely, cute, kinda gentle giants, and last but not least just a bit (maybe) poisonous and not venomous, but in general when they fall and hit the hard cold cement, well... those lovely features they possess doesn't help 

Let's pray.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Ruvaaa (Aug 13, 2017)

She's barried herself is she okay or what does that mean? I'm am frantic at this point . Please I need some kind of positivity I don't want to lose her.


Chris LXXIX said:


> I know that millipedes are so lovely, cute, kinda gentle giants, and last but not least just a bit (maybe) poisonous and not venomous, but in general when they fall and hit the hard cold cement, well... those lovely features they possess doesn't help
> 
> Let's pray.


----------



## Ruvaaa (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm literally losing my sh*t . She can survive the fall though, right? There is still that possibility??? Right???


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

Wish to be able to give you some kind of 'positivity' but all we can do is pray and hope for a miracle


----------



## mickiem (Aug 13, 2017)

Ruvaaa said:


> I'm literally losing my sh*t . She can survive the fall though, right? There is still that possibility??? Right???


Of course she can survive the fall; all things are possible.   But I have to say, the odds are against her.  I want to tell you all positive things, but that wouldn't be fair to get your hopes up. 

Hope for the best and be prepared for the worst.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mickiem (Aug 13, 2017)

Ruvaaa said:


> She's barried herself is she okay or what does that mean? I'm am frantic at this point . Please I need some kind of positivity I don't want to lose her.


Don't be tempted to dig her up.  A buried millipede could be molting.  In her case, she is likely resting and healing.  Just give her time and be  patient.  Think happy thoughts.


----------



## Andee (Aug 14, 2017)

Keep yourself busy until it would be long enough to go through a molt in my opinion. I know she may be resting, but once she has enough strength I honestly wouldn't be surprised if she tried to pull a molt to help finish off. Currently worrying yourself sick won't help and will eventually wear you down enough until you do something silly and dig her up. Good luck to you and her, and remember to breathe. <3

@mickiem does that sound right?


----------



## mickiem (Aug 14, 2017)

Andee said:


> Keep yourself busy until it would be long enough to go through a molt in my opinion. I know she may be resting, but once she has enough strength I honestly wouldn't be surprised if she tried to pull a molt to help finish off. Currently worrying yourself sick won't help and will eventually wear you down enough until you do something silly and dig her up. Good luck to you and her, and remember to breathe. <3
> 
> @mickiem does that sound right?


Yes.  Especially the breathing part - don't forget to breathe, deeply.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 7Fin (Aug 15, 2017)

If you want the best for your pede, make sure you don't mess around with the enclosure. No digging, or lifting things up, lifting the enclosure up, etc. etc. etc. Just leave it in peace, that way if she does pass on, she'll at least have as little stress as possible. And of course as has been said, breathing is pretty important. Just keep it together.

As far as her recovery goes, I really hope she comes out ok. <3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

